# Favorite Mail Client



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thought I would run a poll and see which e-mail client everybody is using on a regular basis.

If you do not spot the e-mail client on the poll, please let me know, and I'll add it.

Note: Webmail-based clients DO NOT count.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I demand to have Pine added to the list. I don't use it, but everyone should. It's the best damn e-mail client out there...for a dumb terminal that is. 

I use Outlook. Yeah it's bloated and has it's security flaws and it just furthers Microsoft's monopoly. But it works and I'm too lazy to try another client so I stay with it.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I also have a mail client not listed.... Apple's Mail client for Mac OSX. Best client hands down on the Mac.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I voted for Microsoft Outlook (2002 a.k.a. XP) but I stopped using it after a bad virus attack. I now have all my mail forwarded to GMAIL, which is Google's web-based e-mail service... I prefer it.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

lazaruspup said:


> I also have a mail client not listed.... Apple's Mail client for Mac OSX. Best client hands down on the Mac.


Yep, it's what I use also - Mail.app


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks... most appreciated.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

outlook 2003 - very nice...I also have access to the exchange server through the university...that's nice, too


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Outlook 2003 or Outlook Express depending on how I access my email. If I press the email button on the keyboard I have it set to take me to Outlook Express, if I do it via the IE, then it's Outlook since that's my default client.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

My college used Eudora back in '98 when I was there, so I've been using at my house and laptop since. I'm just too used to it to switch to anything else.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Outlook Express. Outlook has way too much business stuff I won't ever need. Never really thought about using anything else.... :shrug:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I use Thunderbird now for e-mail. As it comes out of the package, it's OK, but once you start putting in plug-ins, it becomes very usable and flexible. I have buttons to turn on and off the display of HTML code and graphics as well as full headers, SPF verification, and a few other niceities. One neat plugin lets me know what e-mail client you used to compose your e-mail. 

Initially, I was using Eudora 3 as a mail client, but then the HTML mail started up, so I switched over to Outlook and Outlook Express. But, there are some security holes in Outlook and Outlook Express that can cause you to be open to spammers. 

If you are trying out a mail client, give it at least two-three weeks. I access my e-mail using IMAP instead of POP3, so switching is easy.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> .... switching is easy.


Somehow I don't think switching would be very easy with about 25,000 e-mails. :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Somehow I don't think switching would be very easy with about 25,000 e-mails. :lol:


A day? :grin:

You might need to get a life.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't see a poll option for Lotus Notes. Not that I would expect that many would prefer it; I use it at work and hate it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Somehow I don't think switching would be very easy with about 25,000 e-mails. :lol:


I switched from Outlook Espress to Thunderbird and have no problem viewing my old emails. The directory structure and address books transferred over w/out incident.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I use Outlook 2003. It syncs with my PDA, and as soon as I get the data cable it will also sync with my new cell phone.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Instead of synching up for email, I have my PDA on the cradle all night turned on with the screen dimmed. It's continuously connected to the internet and my LAN via wifi so I let Pocket Outlook check for new mail all night long.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

I use Pegasus Mail. A holdover from back in my Novell admin days. Never have to worry about all that MS Outlook virus crap. If I didn't use Pegasus, I would more than likely use Eudora, for the same reason.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I've never had a virus problem with Outlook. I use Outlook to access my Hotmail account and my Cox account. The virus programs they use still check my email. When it is downloaded into Outlook and before anything gets opened AVG scans it again.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The problem with Outlook Express is the remote loading of images from a SPAM e-mail. The HTML code to load the images would also contain tags that would register the e-mail address as legitimate. This was fixed in Outlook Express 6 SP2 that was included in XP Service Pack 2. Still, I recommend turning off Preview mode unless you can control the remote loading of images.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Outlook for me. Great at work, great calender functions, syncs with my Blackberry. Allows for a variety of user define changes, just great. And working for an international company, I can schedule a meeting/conf call with a person in China, Sweden, or (God forbid) Atlanta (Adjusting for the time zone differences  ). Outlook is OK.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> .


Great avatar Mark by the way (OK, so it is off topic...)


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I'm happy with the webmail clients of the various email addresses I use.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Bogy said:


> A day? :grin:
> 
> You might need to get a life.


No, total, since 1999. Before that, I had about 2000 that were lost on a bad hard drive. Something about "fat 32s", whatever they are...

My e-mail isn't posted anywhere, so I RARELY get spam. These are all things like to and from family members about things the kids have done, kinda like having a journal, and when the others were lost, there was a lot of info there like that. Now whenever we get a new hard drive, I have to threaten DH within an inch of his life if something happens to my e-mail. He's on pins and needles.  He always wants me to move them into Word or something, but I already have to clean up like that OTHER PLACES   and what a PITA!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> No, total, since 1999. Before that, I had about 2000 that were lost on a bad hard drive. Something about "fat 32s", whatever they are...
> 
> My e-mail isn't posted anywhere, so I RARELY get spam. These are all things like to and from family members about things the kids have done, kinda like having a journal, and when the others were lost, there was a lot of info there like that. Now whenever we get a new hard drive, I have to threaten DH within an inch of his life if something happens to my e-mail. He's on pins and needles.  He always wants me to move them into Word or something, but I already have to clean up like that OTHER PLACES   and what a PITA!


Have you ever considered backup?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Uh oh, I feel like a dinosaur. 

Outlook, Outlook Express -- Yuck, I'd rather chug a family size bottle of Pepto Bismol. It's so clunky. Can you add an "other" category? I'm afraid to post my mail program cause y'all will make fun of me......


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, my fav has got to be the built in AOL client. It's so smooth and dependable, just blows the others away. I pay for AOL on top of my dsl just to get the email part. I just love to hear that "You've got mail" voice. How do they do that?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Apple's Mail Client which, just so you know, is called Mail.app - they're on 2.0 in Tiger.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I just love to hear that "You've got mail" voice. How do they do that?


It's a very simple concept. There's a new email notification sound that can be set in the control panel. If I wanted to I could find an old AOL CD copy the You've Got Mail .wav (or find it online) and use it for my Road Runner mail using Outlook or OE. So instead of the ding I hear, I could hear that. But why would I want to remind myself of the old days, AOL free since version 2.0 in 1997 and lovin it.  Upon installation that .wav along with the others get installed on your hard drive.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Uh......it was a joke Steve.  I've been AOL free since about 1999 or so. I use Outlook at work and home.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh, looks like jokes on me


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!rolling :thats:


----------

